# New Residency requirement



## firebuff55123 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am just completing my one year 'temporary status' in the process of
applying for permanent residency in the PH. At the Immigration office
here in the PH today they informed us there is new requirment to complete
the application and obtain full permanent status. That requirement is to
provide PROOF that I have no previous criminal record on the USA.

I have no previous criminal records of ANY kind, but just how the heck
am I going to prove it, while I living HERE?

Has anyone else faced such an issue? What is the way to proceed regarding
this matter.

Thanks

firebuff55123


----------



## Pheonix (Aug 7, 2013)

I have no idea if they can help, but can't the US embassy get that, or arrange to get it? They'd probably charge for it though.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm not big fan of additional rules and regs but am much less fan of ex cons looking for a new venue . I think are online services that can do for you. 35 or 40$ and all brag on their expert service but who knows if satisfy ph authorities. I welcome any restriction or effort not to import jackasses to my home. For this reason I'm far more cautious to associate with foreigners in ph than the ph themselves. Notice an American panhandler in Laguna . Infuriating. Embarrassing. Surprise look on ph faces when a " good ole boy" from USA expresses his displeasure being hit on for some money from a fellow American.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

joenasia said:


> I'm not big fan of additional rules and regs but am much less fan of ex cons looking for a new venue . I think are online services that can do for you. 35 or 40$ and all brag on their expert service but who knows if satisfy ph authorities. I welcome any restriction or effort not to import jackasses to my home. For this reason I'm far more cautious to associate with foreigners in ph than the ph themselves. Notice an American panhandler in Laguna . Infuriating. Embarrassing. Surprise look on ph faces when a " good ole boy" from USA expresses his displeasure being hit on for some money from a fellow American.


I've seen a few like that in the years since I have lived here. Most that I am aware are a victim of themselves and their own poor judgment. Some may have a legitimate reason for being destitute for a short time while they find a way to the embassy to get help getting home. But the vast majority of these "bad eggs" have ended up overstaying, broke, and no family or friends to help back home. So, they stay here and exist any way they can. Several that I have known personally have gotten themselves into fixes so bad that it cost them their lives. Zero judgment in some I guess and this is a very unforgiving place if one ends up broke, on the street, or especially with the wrong person.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

firebuff55123 said:


> I am just completing my one year 'temporary status' in the process of
> applying for permanent residency in the PH. At the Immigration office
> here in the PH today they informed us there is new requirment to complete
> the application and obtain full permanent status. That requirement is to
> ...



For the 13a Non-Immigrant Quota they do require a Police check from your last location, for me that was my state of North Dakota, it cost me $10 and took less than 10 minutes, it was on the checklist of things to do from the PBI the expat poster Phoenix might have something there the US Embassy should be able to help you with this.


----------



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

*Wrong captain*



CaptainLarsen said:


> Maybe you shouldn't be so quick to judge other people. Some day you may wish people wouldn't judge you for your appearance and status in scociety.


Not quick to judge anyone, I take very good care of me and those I love. Am dad to a daughter and think like a dad. My intolerance to a fellow American who pan handles on a street in front of jollibee like the poor unkept little ph kids annoys me and the presumption because " MY APPEARANCE" is white and western like his and " MY STATUS" seems relaxed and comfortable that I AM CERTAINLY GOING TO HELP ! As an American in a far away place with a US government doing all it can to embarrass all Americans, I have little tolerance for a grown American man younger than me asking POOR people for money. Maybe you go to Santa Rosa Laguna around jollibee and step up! I see airline tickets better than usual in late August and Sept. I'm sure he would appreciate!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*I'll reopen this thread. So everyone, lets get it back on topic again :focus:


Gene*


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

When I completed my 'temporary status' in 2009, I was NOT required to obtain a US Criminal Check on myself. The thing is, if you do have any kind of 'proven' criminal record, you would be forbidden to get a Passport to leave the USA. Personally, I think this is a good thing that the Philippine Immigration is doing. This would help to prevent 'undesirables' from coming here. Philippine Immigration is very strict when a foreigner comes to this country, if, i.e., you are in the airport and you start using a loud voice at a Filipino, not only with the deport you, as an undesirable, and blacklist you.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Before I got my job here in Saudi, I had to go to the local PD and do this. It took them a few hours, and was less than $50.

Some of my coworkers who have left here went to the Saudi PD and got the same thing done. They were saying that it can help with getting other jobs overseas, and such. May, or may not help back home.

I agree with the others. I don't see why the Embassy can't do this. Unless it is something that they deem as being too "time consuming" of their resources to deal with.


----------



## AussiePete (Aug 11, 2013)

I met a guy from USA the other day, he said that he got a FBI Clearance, and that Immigration accepted that.

Hope this helps
Cheers


----------

